
Minimum wage increase to $7.25 slated for July 24 - mshafrir
http://money.cnn.com/2009/07/06/news/economy/minimum_wage/index.htm
======
jacquesm
to put it in context a bit:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_minimum_wages_by_countr...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_minimum_wages_by_country)

